# Tank trim



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I will be trimming my 90g tank tommorow who ever wants plant pm me. I have lots of Hygrophila polysperma "sunset" and Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia" these two are fast growers. I will be putting them on the 5g bucket who ever wants it.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

All the plants are gone. I will post again on the next trim.


----------

